# side exhaust kit question!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guy's ive been thinking about getting the side exhaust kit for my goat and was wondering if anyone has installed this on there car and how hard was it and how much work and mods would i have to do to make this fit thanks!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Spintech has the market cornered on side pipes. Shouldn't be too difficult, considering its a full kit with instructions.

Personally I don't like the idea of having my hot exhaust gasses passing over my drive wheels/tires, but maybe it doesn't make a difference other than on a 90+ degree day.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They have horrible drone issues from what I've heard, plus obnoctious with the windows down.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

i have the side exhuast. 
spitech of course, and its awesome exhaust, its a nice rumble at idle/cruise but when you get on it it has a nice sports tune, something what you'd expect more from a euro exotic but it sounds amazing, ESPECIALLY with the windows down!!!!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> i have the side exhuast.
> spitech of course, and its awesome exhaust, its a nice rumble at idle/cruise but when you get on it it has a nice sports tune, something what you'd expect more from a euro exotic but it sounds amazing, ESPECIALLY with the windows down!!!!


Got a vid? Id like to hear it.:cheers


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

not yet but once i get back stateside i will, ill take 1 w/o and w/ kooks once i install.


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> not yet but once i get back stateside i will, ill take 1 w/o and w/ kooks once i install.


just order'd 2.5 side exits from spintech. cant wait to get back home and here them


----------

